# ENGL Stock Preamp Tubes



## timothydog76 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I've got an ENGL Powerball with the stock tubes in it (bought it new). Does anyone happen to know who makes their tubes? They say ENGL on them but I know they aren't making their own tubes. Chinese? Russian? I can't find any info on them anywhere. The manual says v5 is first quality, v6-7 selected and v7-8 standard I just don't know who is manufacturing them.

Another thing. I read that Sovtek provides tubes for Mesa Boogie but I've also read that they use Chinese. Does anyone know for sure which they use?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## petereanima (Mar 4, 2009)

The Mesas are relabeled Sovteks, the Engl-tubes are either Electro Harmonix or also Sovteks. mostly Sovteks.

best improvement for the Powerball we achieved was a Shuguang 12AX7 in V1, a 12AT7 (cant remember which one) as Phase-Inverter and JJ ECC803S for the rest.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 4, 2009)

> the Engl-tubes are either Electro Harmonix or also Sovteks. mostly Sovteks.



yeah I was under the impression that ENGL used Electro Harmonix as stock.

what does a hot-rodded Powerball sound like?


----------



## budda (Mar 4, 2009)

like a hot-rodded powerball.

since you bought the amp new, make sure it doesnt void your warranty if you swap out the tubes.


----------



## timothydog76 (Mar 4, 2009)

budda said:


> like a hot-rodded powerball.
> since you bought the amp new, make sure it doesnt void your warranty if you swap out the tubes.



Do you mean changing them out myself? Changing them to another type? Or just changing them period? 



petereanima said:


> The Mesas are relabeled Sovteks, the Engl-tubes are either Electro Harmonix or also Sovteks. mostly Sovteks.
> best improvement for the Powerball we achieved was a Shuguang 12AX7 in V1, a 12AT7 (cant remember which one) as Phase-Inverter and JJ ECC803S for the rest.



V1 is technically a power tube position. I assume you mean V5? I've read that Chinese preamp tubes are the worst. Is there a specific type you suggest for them? I was looking into Tung Sol or maybe a JAN 5751 for a little less gain in v5. My Powerball has an insane amount of gain. 9000MFG's as someone elegantly put it.


----------



## budda (Mar 4, 2009)

changing the brand/type.

you Read that chinese preamp tubes are bad - but you'll find that most people dont have a problem with 'em.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 4, 2009)

If you keep the original tubes you can always just swap them back in if you have a warranty issue... I highly doubt you are going to fuck something up by changing preamp tubes.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 5, 2009)

what I meant was does it sound any good.


----------



## Fionn (Mar 5, 2009)

i used some tt chinese tubes in my engl e530 and they sounded like shit, really grainy and thin! the stock engls are Sovteks i'm sure. The best i've got with my pre was a tung sol in v1 and a jj in v2, got 2 jjs in at the mo, when they need changing i'm going for 2 tung sols, really smooth tubes, can bosst the hf more without that grainy brittle "marshall" tone!!!

make sure you wear some gloves or use a tea towel to pull the tubes out and put the new ones in, any oil from your fingers can change the rate the glass expands and cools and can shatter the tube!


----------



## petereanima (Mar 5, 2009)

@V1/V5: yeah, i remember that Engl seems to describe their tube-position otherwise - i always refer with V1 to the preamp tube sitting closest to the input jack.

the tube-swap nack then made at least the clean useable, and took back some of the sterile coldness.

we tried a JAN 5751, also for lesser gain, but either was the tube bad or it just doesnt fit to the PB, because the sound was VERY thin and nasal..

Tung-Sol is mostly a good choice


----------



## timothydog76 (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendations. From the reviews I've read, Tung Sol seems like a winner. I'll probably go with that at least for my first valve spot next time I change tubes.


----------



## renzoip (Mar 5, 2009)

Check out Eurotubes. They have complete re-tube kits for engl amps.


----------



## timothydog76 (Mar 5, 2009)

renzoip said:


> Check out Eurotubes. They have complete re-tube kits for engl amps.



Thanks for the link. I will keep them in mind!


----------



## timothydog76 (Mar 10, 2009)

Interesting,

I wrong ENGL asking which tubes they use in the Powerball. Here is what they said:

_Dear Tim,

In these amps we generally use Chinese brand 12AX7 because of their great
sound quality.

Best regards
Alex_


----------

